# my diy hooter shooter



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

this is my diy shooter i built it out of scap stuff i had laying around it didnt cost me a penny and it works quite well same arrow same hole at 20 yards going to futher later it started raining on me.im going to give it a paint job to make it look a little better. i would like to thank deer eliminator for the plans it helped me get strarted i added a few more adjustments so i can shoot some long range 100 yard plus shots. i might take it and put it in a ground blind and do some long range deer hunting LOL


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice job flag, you certainly will have fun with that. And as far as 100 yards shooting it will do it mine does. Again great job!


Hutch


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Nice Job, You inspire me with that one.


----------



## Santa Closs (Dec 29, 2010)

flag said:


> i would like to thank deer eliminator for the plans
> View attachment 1249653


Where can a guy get his hands on said plans?


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Just an FYI. The whole thing, when used for hunting would certainly be a crossbow. It's a device that holds the bow at full draw. Depending on your state laws, it could be illegal. A well tuned bow with the archer sitting on a solid base, Hunting accuracy at 100 yards is feasible for many. Still wouldn't recommend it. ukey:


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Don Schultz said:


> Just an FYI. The whole thing, when used for hunting would certainly be a crossbow. It's a device that holds the bow at full draw. Depending on your state laws, it could be illegal. A well tuned bow with the archer sitting on a solid base, Hunting accuracy at 100 yards is feasible for many. Still wouldn't recommend it.


I thought the setup was for "garage - tuning" one's bow at home?


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Yeah Edsel. That's how most of us would use it. Actually I think its best use is in getting sets of arrows matched up for ultimate grouping. 

I remember walking through some public land here in Illinois, going past a CRP field and spotting a fellow sitting on the downwind corner, with a target bow in hand including the 3 foot long stabilizer, and single pin slider sight. He had a laser range finder slung around his neck. I realized he was waiting for a deer bedded in the field to stand. He would rf it, set his sight, and shoot an arrow tipped w' a mech head. My guess is he was ready to go at least 80 yards w' that set up, and maybe 100 yards. I can shoot respectable groups at 70 with my hunting rig, field tips, and standing. I bet seated, I could be close to 80 yards for hunting (8") groups. With my long stabilizer, and seated, maybe 90. So I could see the temptation to put a shooting machine in a ground blind and start chucking arrows 100 yards and more.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Don Schultz said:


> Yeah Edsel. That's how most of us would use it. Actually I think its best use is in getting sets of arrows matched up for ultimate grouping.
> 
> I remember walking through some public land here in Illinois, going past a CRP field and spotting a fellow sitting on the downwind corner, with a target bow in hand including the 3 foot long stabilizer, and single pin slider sight. He had a laser range finder slung around his neck. I realized he was waiting for a deer bedded in the field to stand. He would rf it, set his sight, and shoot an arrow tipped w' a mech head. My guess is he was ready to go at least 80 yards w' that set up, and maybe 100 yards. I can shoot respectable groups at 70 with my hunting rig, field tips, and standing. I bet seated, I could be close to 80 yards for hunting (8") groups. With my long stabilizer, and seated, maybe 90. So I could see the temptation to put a shooting machine in a ground blind and start chucking arrows 100 yards and more.


Not...


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Don Schultz said:


> ...I could see the temptation to put a shooting machine in a ground blind and start chucking arrows 100 yards and more.


That would make it a really unwieldy ballista - would all the aggravation be worth it?


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I see what you mean Edsel. Of course, I've been dragging tree stands and ladders in and out for years, so maybe that's why I saw the possibility. I know I've thought about the sighting in my competition bow w' some Jackhammer tipped arrows and learning just what I could get done at 100 yards. Then I think about the time of flight to the deer, and squash the thought back down.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Santa Closs said:


> Where can a guy get his hands on said plans?


Pm me your email address.



Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Edsel said:


> I thought the setup was for "garage - tuning" one's bow at home?


Here is what I did with my shooting machine at 65 yards. 
[video]http://s745.photobucket.com/albums/xx94/Hutchnsonarchery/[/video]

Hutch


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

I was just joking about putting the shooter in a ground blind and using it for hunting


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Beats getting a Hooter Shooter!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Edsel said:


> Beats getting a Hooter Shooter!


And a lot cheaper!!! Lol


Hutch


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

I think I might have about $3 in it I had a bunch of 1 5/8 pipe laying around that a friend give me a few years ago that was left over from a sprinkler system install where worked and the people he worked for told him to get rid of it so he gave to me the other steel was left over from other projects I'm glad I didn't listen to my wife and throw it away


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Don Schultz said:


> Yeah Edsel. That's how most of us would use it. Actually I think its best use is in getting sets of arrows matched up for ultimate grouping.
> 
> I remember walking through some public land here in Illinois, going past a CRP field and spotting a fellow sitting on the downwind corner, with a target bow in hand including the 3 foot long stabilizer, and single pin slider sight. He had a laser range finder slung around his neck. I realized he was waiting for a deer bedded in the field to stand. He would rf it, set his sight, and shoot an arrow tipped w' a mech head. My guess is he was ready to go at least 80 yards w' that set up, and maybe 100 yards. I can shoot respectable groups at 70 with my hunting rig, field tips, and standing. I bet seated, I could be close to 80 yards for hunting (8") groups. With my long stabilizer, and seated, maybe 90. So I could see the temptation to put a shooting machine in a ground blind and start chucking arrows 100 yards and more.


Nice job on your DIY Hooter shooter..... flag. As for the Don Schultz get real and quit being such a "downer" .


----------



## Robert Fieseler (Jan 10, 2008)

Flag your going to love your machine, I built one awhile ago thanks to Hutch and its makes tuning arrows very easy.


----------

